# Camera not initializing.



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

My wife's razr is having its second round of camera initialization issues. Factory reset fixed it once and clearing camera app data fixed it another time. Today, nothing helps. Wtf

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

